# Форум на русском языке  > Работа проекта  > Информационные сообщения  >  Изменение веса факторов начисления репутации

## anton_dr

С учетом потери доверия к уровню репутации было принято решение изменить влияние ряда факторов с целью сделать показатели коэффициента более реалистичными.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> С учетом потери доверия к уровню репутации было принято решение изменить влияние ряда факторов с целью сделать показатели коэффициента более реалистичными.


А что за потеря доверия?

----------


## anton_dr

Потеря доверия к правильности расчёта коэффициента.
В связи с тем, что получив пару отзывов от пользователей с высоким уровнем репутации, можно было получить высокий уровень своей репутации.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А каким теперь образом будет вестись расчёт?

----------


## anton_dr

Таким же, как и раньше, просто вес данного фактора уменьшен.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Может обнулить всем репутацию? :Smiley:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Может обнулить всем репутацию?


Ага, щаз  :Cheesy:

----------


## Макcим

Я в начале испугался, тему заметил не сразу.

----------


## akok

> Таким же, как и раньше, просто вес данного фактора уменьшен.


Так понимаю, что изменения веса фактора повлияло и на текущий рейтинг?

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Я в начале испугался, тему заметил не сразу.


 :Cheesy: 



> Так понимаю, что изменения веса фактора повлияло и на текущий рейтинг?


Вроде не должно. :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

> 


Ага, сразу посмотрел на свой статус и в контрольную панель.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Ага, сразу посмотрел на свой статус и в контрольную панель.


Точно. А потом заметил, что Антон администрит и успокоился. :Cheesy:

----------


## Макcим

> Точно. А потом заметил, что Антон администрит и успокоился.


Стукнул Антону в аську и узнал о новшестве.

----------


## anton_dr

> Так понимаю, что изменения веса фактора повлияло и на текущий рейтинг?


Да, текущий уровень репутации был пересчитан в соответствии с новыми настройками.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Самое время подсчитать КПС. :Cheesy:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Самое время подсчитать КПС.


КПС - Коэфициент полезных спасиб?

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

Нет. КПС - коэффициент полезности сообщения. :Smiley:

----------


## wise-wistful

Ух ты, кто же возмёт на себя столь сложный вид расчётов.

----------


## akok

> Может обнулить всем репутацию?


+1

В новый год с чистой совестью :Wink:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

А интересно, с чего это вдруг обнулять репутацию?

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> Кто-то потерял доверие к системе (что само по себе уже причина задуматься). Таким образом можно успокоить этого человека и начинать заново - теперь всё 'по честному'.


Ну-ну.. А если ещё что-то кому-то не понравится? Всем не угодишь.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> О чём я тоже говорю. Я поставлю только 'духовный' вопрос - не отменить ли такие отвлекающие факторы и жить дружно? 
> 
> Paul


Несколько лет никому эта репутация не мешала и ещё мешать не будет. А коэфициенты репы уже несколько раз меняли, насколько помню и никто не умер. Живём и так дружно. ИМХО, вопрос убрать репу-не убрать, на данный момент абсолютно не важный. Есть другие дела, более важные.

----------


## PavelA

На репу смотрят те, кто заходят на форум впервые. Во многих местах это показатель того можно человеку доверять или нет.
Я против ее отмены.

----------


## NickGolovko

Было мнение:

http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=146234&postcount=3

После реорганизации автоматических повышений мы с Антоном провели диалог по поводу реалистичности коэффициента репутации. Вспомнив упомянутое мнение, я поддержал мысль произвести пересчет.  :Smiley:

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> Было мнение:
> 
> http://virusinfo.info/showpost.php?p=146234&postcount=3


Значит это мое высказывание Вы имели ввиду. :Smiley:

----------


## maXmo

> Меня, например, интересует только помогать и служить безвозмездно, и всё...


всегда есть возможность не обращать внимания на репу.

----------


## NickGolovko

В связи с постепенным увеличением количества баллов репутации у участников проекта и, соответственно, ростом показателей репутации до пятизначных цифр произведен новый рефакторинг репутации. Отображаемый вес репутации уменьшен в 10 раз.

В дальнейшем, скорее всего, рефакторинги станут регулярными, поскольку количество баллов репутации пользователей постоянно растет, за счет чего возносится к небесам и вес репутации.

Примечание. Рефакторинг не влияет на баллы репутации, т.е. не оказывает воздействия на условия перехода пользователей в группы по показателям репутации.

----------


## Синауридзе Александр

> В дальнейшем, скорее всего, рефакторинги станут регулярными, поскольку количество баллов репутации пользователей постоянно растет, за счет чего возносится к небесам и вес репутации.


 :Smiley:

----------


## akok

Насколько я понял рефакторинг прошелся по всем оценкам....

Хотя немного несправедливо относительно тех , кто свою репутацию получил благодаря "спасибам".

----------


## NickGolovko

Влияние благодарностей было откорректировано вместе с рефакторингом (в их пользу).

----------


## borka

> Влияние благодарностей было откорректировано вместе с рефакторингом (в их пользу).


Правильно ли я понимаю, что:
* размер изменения репы кому-то составляет +-0.01 от своей, а не +-0.1, как было до?
* за нажатую кнопку "Спасибо" +1 в репу не добавляется?
* за каждые сто сообщений +1 в репу не добавляется?

----------


## NickGolovko

1) Упрощенно - да, именно.
2) 1 очко репутации = 10 полученных благодарностей.
3) 1 очко репутации добавляется за каждые 150 сообщений.

----------


## borka

> 1) Упрощенно - да, именно.
> 2) 1 очко репутации = 10 полученных благодарностей.
> 3) 1 очко репутации добавляется за каждые 150 сообщений.


Ясно, спасибо. Сколько чего будет при следующем рефакторинге?  :Wink:

----------


## NickGolovko

Думаю, следующий рефакторинг будет нескоро, так что рано еще планировать.  :Smiley:

----------


## borka

> Думаю, следующий рефакторинг будет нескоро, так что рано еще планировать.


 :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

может выставить минимальный порог репы? например в единицу. 
например я, имея несколько положительных отзывов в репу не могу поднять никому репу даже на единицу)
 :Cheesy:

----------


## XP user

> может выставить минимальный порог репы? например в единицу. 
> например я, имея несколько положительных отзывов в репу не могу поднять никому репу даже на единицу)


Продолжайте писать ваши качественные сообщения, которые я лично с удовольствием читаю. Стремитесь к 150 но без спама, так сказать, и скоро всё будет нормально. Кроме того, видимо вы должны сами сначала иметь какой-то 'вес' (кто-то из 'тяжёловесов' должен нажать вам на весы репа), до того, как вы можете сами существенно влиять на карму других...  :Smiley: 
P.S.: Спасибо за ваш положительный отзыв в репу. Учту всё равно. Дело не в количестве баллов, которые вы отдаёте, а в намерении.

Paul

----------


## anton_dr

> может выставить минимальный порог репы? например в единицу. 
> например я, имея несколько положительных отзывов в репу не могу поднять никому репу даже на единицу)


Но тем не менее, Вы её поднимаете. Каждый голос учитывается. Баллы репутации суммируются, и общая репутация - повышается.

----------


## priv8v

> Но тем не менее, Вы её поднимаете. Каждый голос учитывается. Баллы репутации суммируются, и общая репутация - повышается.


судя по тому какие изменения в репу сделаны - этот скрипт репы я в руках когда-то держал - с точки зрения администрации самой репы - скрипт достаточно удобен и понятен (в том числе и код), поэтому можно настроить как угодно, в принципе...
(или скрипт самописный и просто похож на тот что в пабле? - тогда сорри)
Видимо общая повышается на какие-то десятые доли от единицы... :Smiley: 





> Дело не в количестве баллов, которые вы отдаёте, а в намерении.


Вы безусловно правы.
если все думают также как и Вы и понимают это - то это хорошо, а если нет - то...

----------


## priv8v

Цитаты отсюда:
http://virusinfo.info/faq.php?faq=vb_faq#faq_promotions




> При достижении счетчика сообщений и баллов репутации = 100 и прошествии 30 дней с момента регистрации участник форума повышается до группы Участник | Full Member


...но на форуме мне встречались пользователи с таким статусом но без 100 баллов в репе - т.е с меньшей кармой.




> При достижении счетчика сообщений = 500 и баллов репутации = 1500 и прошествии 60 дней с момента регистрации производится автоматическое повышение до группы Старший участник | Senior Member.


...аналогично и тут - видел пользователей с меньшим количеством сообщений и с более маленькой репой, но с этим статусом.

PS: это наверное получилось из-за того, что ряд квот был поменян, была поменяна работа начисления репутации, а в FAQ по форуму это просто прописать не успели/забыли.

----------


## pig

Пороги-то остались прежними, наверное. А автоматика работает только на повышение.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## NickGolovko

Напоминаю о существовании разницы между очками и баллами репутации.  :Wink:

----------


## priv8v

еще немного про репутацию:


такое вот появляется окно при нажатии на весы. причина появляения понятна. предложение в другом.
заменить "ее" на "его"

----------


## drongo

> еще немного про репутацию:
> 
> 
> такое вот появляется окно при нажатии на весы. причина появляения понятна. предложение в другом.
> заменить "ее" на "его"


Верно подмечено.Или заменить "отзыв" на "репутацию"

----------


## anton_dr

Спасибо, пофиксено.



> Вы должны оставить отзыв кому-то ещё, прежде чем сможете снова оставить его {1}.

----------


## anton_dr

Добавлена возможность сказать "Спасибо" (нажав на соответствующую кнопку), по отношению к участникам группы "Старший участник | Senior Member"

----------


## anton_dr

Добавлена возможность сказать "Спасибо" (нажав на соответствующую кнопку), по отношению к участникам группы "Коллеги | External Specialists"

----------

